# ShadowPlay



## opete (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Ich finde den neuen ShadowPlay von nvidia eigentlich super.
Doch hab ich gelesen, dass die Hintergrundaufnahmen auf der Harddisk und nicht ins RAM gespeichert werden (Temporär).

Nun, denke ich das ShadowPlay die Aufnahmen temporär auf dem C: ablegt, ich hätte die Aufnahmen aber lieber im D.
Wenn ich den Ordner wo die Videos gespeichert werden finden könnte könnte ich einen Link aufs D erstellen, aber ich finde diese nicht.

Nun zur Frage:
Weiß jemand wo ShadowPlay die Hintergrundaufnahme temporär hin speichert?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Warum möchtest Du das denn lieber auf D: haben, das sind doch sowieso nur temporäre Daten, die wieder gelöscht werden ^^

Und bist Du sicher, dass die auf C: und nicht einfach nur im gleichen Ordner wie das Spiel gespeichert werden?


Du kannst natürlich mal während des Spiels per Alt+Tab den Desktop aufrufen und dann mal suchen, ob es da irgendwelche neuen Dateien gibt im eigentlichen Spieleordner, und wenn nein: vlt bei den eigenen Dokumenten?


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum möchtest Du das denn lieber auf D: haben, das sind doch sowieso nur temporäre Daten, die wieder gelöscht werden ^^


 
Kleine C: Partion? 
nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## opete (29. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum möchtest Du das denn lieber auf D: haben, das sind doch sowieso nur temporäre Daten, die wieder gelöscht werden ^^


Kleine SSD (SSD schonen und da ich weiss dass meine SSD mit der zeit überfüllt sein wird, möchte ich da ein Platzmangel ausschliessen)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bist Du sicher, dass die auf C: und nicht einfach nur im gleichen Ordner wie das Spiel gespeichert werden?


Naja, hab einfach in nem Bericht gelesen, dass es temporär auf der HD gespeichert wird. Mehr weiss ich nicht.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich mal während des Spiels per Alt+Tab den Desktop aufrufen und dann mal suchen, ob es da irgendwelche neuen Dateien gibt im eigentlichen Spieleordner, und wenn nein: vlt bei den eigenen Dokumenten?



hab schon ein Spiel gestartet und dabei dann etwas rumgesucht, wurde aber nicht fündig, aber unter Dokumente und im Spielordner hab ich nicht geschaut, da ich denke, dass nvidia das zeugs eher in irgend ein Temp/appdata/wasweiss ich rein schreibt (habe unter c:/appdata(oder wie der ordner heisst)7shadowplay(oder so^^) ein Log gefunden, darin steht leider nicht wohin was gespeichert wird


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Was genau wird denn da überhaupt gespeichert? Das muss ja irgendwas sein, was Du später evtl für was anderes nutzen kannst.


----------



## opete (29. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau wird denn da überhaupt gespeichert? Das muss ja irgendwas sein, was Du später evtl für was anderes nutzen kannst.


 Naja, es sollten Videos sein. ShadowPlay nimmt Videos auf.
Ich weiss aber nicht in welcher Form die Videos zwischengespeichert werden. Leider finde ich dazu wenig angaben im Netz, mir scheint es haben sich noch nicht so viele Leute Gedanken dazu gemacht, da ShadowPlay (soweit ich weiss) erst seit gestern erschienen ist.

Dazu het ich noch ne Frage die evtl. jemand weiß.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Sym- oder Hardlink auf der SSD zur normalen HD erstelle. Wie wird das im System beim speichern der Zwischenvideos gehandhabt? wird ein Umweg über die SSD gemacht oder speichert es die Videos direkt auf die HD? Da ich die SSD schonen will, ist ja jeder unnötige write Zugriff unerwünscht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

opete schrieb:


> Naja, es sollten Videos sein. ShadowPlay nimmt Videos auf.
> Ich weiss aber nicht in welcher Form die Videos zwischengespeichert werden. Leider finde ich dazu wenig angaben im Netz, mir scheint es haben sich noch nicht so viele Leute Gedanken dazu gemacht, da ShadowPlay (soweit ich weiss) erst seit gestern erschienen ist.


 vielleicht schau mal, wie man die Videos hochladen könnte - dann wirst Du sicher sehen, ob das wirklich Videos = große Dateien sind, oder ob es vlt nur Replays sind, bei denen lediglich Koordinaten und Aktionen in Form von Codes gespeichert werden - DAS wären dann winzig kleine Dateien, kleiner als ein Screenshot - da müsstest Du Dir dann keinerlei "Sorgen" machen  



> Da ich die SSD schonen will, ist ja jeder unnötige write Zugriff unerwünscht.


  diese Sorge ist völlig übertrieben, siehe hier Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative - SSDs: Mythos der kurzen Lebensdauer einer SSD


----------



## opete (30. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vielleicht schau mal, wie man die Videos hochladen könnte - dann wirst Du sicher sehen, ob das wirklich Videos = große Dateien sind, oder ob es vlt nur Replays sind, bei denen lediglich Koordinaten und Aktionen in Form von Codes gespeichert werden - DAS wären dann winzig kleine Dateien, kleiner als ein Screenshot - da müsstest Du Dir dann keinerlei "Sorgen" machen


 Es müssen schon Videos sein, da die Grösse bei 5 Minuten "Hintergrundspeicherung" bei 2-3GB liegen kann. Je nach Einstellungen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> diese Sorge ist völlig übertrieben, siehe hier Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative - SSDs: Mythos der kurzen Lebensdauer einer SSD


Rechnung: 5h Gamen entspricht 60x5min enstpricht 60x2-3GB welche geschrieben werden das entwpricht im extremfall 180GB schreibzugriff. Das ist das 4 fache von dem was im Link steht. Wenn ich nun ne Evo habe, könnte ich 2 Jahre lang jeden Tag 5h gamen bis meine SSD alleine vom shadowplay aus geschrottet ist.
Dies ist schon eine sehr kurze Lebensdauer.
Oder habe ich mich verrechnet? (Edit, es wäre mehr als das 4fache als im Link^^)

Verwendet sonst niemand ShadowPlay?


----------



## opete (30. Oktober 2013)

Okay ich denke ich löse es so LINK, oder ich soche noch ein wenig und leite wirklich nur den Ordner von shadowplay auf D um.
Mal schauen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Danke Herbboy für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

opete schrieb:


> Es müssen schon Videos sein, da die Grösse bei 5 Minuten "Hintergrundspeicherung" bei 2-3GB liegen kann. Je nach Einstellungen.
> 
> 
> Rechnung: 5h Gamen entspricht 60x5min enstpricht 60x2-3GB welche geschrieben werden das entwpricht im extremfall 180GB schreibzugriff. Das ist das 4 fache von dem was im Link steht. Wenn ich nun ne Evo habe, könnte ich 2 Jahre lang jeden Tag 5h gamen bis meine SSD alleine vom shadowplay aus geschrottet ist.


 WENN Du nur eine Evo hast (die anderen modernen SSDs haben ein vielfaches an Schreibzyklen) und dann eine mit ich sag mal 120GB, dann kannst Du die quasi mit 1000x120GB = 120000 GB beschreiben, bis sie nicht mehr beschreibbar ist (die ist ja dann nicht "kaputt", nur eben kein Schreiben mehr möglich). Dann wäre die SSD in der Tat nach ca 2 Jahren "verbraucht" - aber wer spielt denn JEDEN Tag 5h lang so ein Game? ^^  und wenn Du keine Evo hast, dann hast Du mindestens 5x so viele Zyklen, also werden aus den 2 schon satte 10 Jahre.  

Aber klar, wenn Du sichergehen willst, dann krieg mal raus, ob und wie das geht. Mach doch auch mal folgendes: schau vor dem Spielen, wieviel PLatz auf c: noch über ist. Und dann schaust Du nochmal kurz vor Ende einer Partie, wo ja an sich dann 2-3GB neu dazugekommen sein müssen - ist das dann wirklich bei c:, ist also bei c: weniger Platz?

Ach ja: löscht shadowplay denn die Videos, wenn Du das Spiel verlässt ohne was hochzuladen?


----------



## opete (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja die videos werden beim beeenden vom spiel im temp gelöscht, und evtl. sogar beim minimieren oder wechseln aus dem spiel.

ich bin durch diesen Link noch auf die ramdisk idee gekommen, ram hab ich mit meinen 16GB wirklich mehr als genug.aber kA wie ich eine ramdisk erstelle, dazu will ich nicht mein ganzen temp in ner ramdisk haben^^ lieber nur den shadowplay ordner (sobald ich ihn gefunden habe). dazu müsste ich wohl noch nen sym oder hardlink machen (auch das weiss ich nicht wie man das bei windows macht und welche linkart ich nehmen soll)... werde heute evtl. entlich mal zeit finden den ordner zu finden, evtl. vergleiche ich vom c aus gehend alle ordnergrössen bis ich den verflixten ordner gefunden habe xD

das problem ist, dass shadowplay die vids evtl. schon beim spielminimieren löscht (da es nur im fullscreen modus aufnimmt). dan müsste ich per script im hiontergrund die ordner durchsuchen und grössen vergleichen.
Kennt sich hier jemand mit powershell oder batch aus um dies zu machen? Bin bei WinScripting total unwissend.

Edit: die 5h/tag sind hochangesetzt, aber die ssd wird ja nicht nur von shadowplay benutzt


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

opete schrieb:


> Edit: die 5h/tag sind hochangesetzt, aber die ssd wird ja nicht nur von shadowplay benutzt


 Klar, aber mehrere GB pro Tag sind schon nicht normal. Ich kenn jetzt auch kein Game, was am PC richtige Videos aufzeichnet - das kostet ja auch Power ^^ ist an sich sinnfrei. Und nur Spielstände usw., die brauchen keine zig GB.


----------



## opete (5. November 2013)

Ich habe das Temp jetzt zuerst mal aufs D umgeleitet (über Systemvariablen / Zielordner vorhanden), anschliessend das gleiche über eine RAMDisk.
In beiden Fehler hab ich nun aber das folgende problem:
Das Anmelden geht ca. 10 Sekunden länger und nach dem Anmelden ist das System etwa 10 bis 20 Sekunden viel längsämmer als normal.

(Habe 16GB RAM, benötige davon aber nur wenig, RAMDisk ist 2GB gross)

Weiss wer warum das so ist und wie ich das behebe?


----------

